# cam spacer tuning? Does it exist?



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

FUDS said:


> Just a thought...
> Does anyone move around their cam spacers to achieve anything other than the way it comes from the factory?
> 
> I'm talking about moving the bottom cam(on a cam & 1/2) to the right side of the limb to "center" the string on the riser?
> ...


Sure.

If this is a right handed bow,
then,
moving the cam closer to the right limb
(fat spacer on the left)
(skinny spacer on the right)
is something to try.

This will change your arrow rest centershot position.

Especially if you take a Mathews Apex 7 and do a cam swap
and install Hoyt Spiral X cams...

you need to build custom shims to fill in the extra gap.

One custom shim was 0.003
and the other custom shim was 0.010.


----------



## FUDS (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks, I was looking at it the other day and felt like I wanted to tinker with it.
Right now, the cable-stop is only contacting near the end of it. Moving the cam to the right should give me more meat on the stop


----------



## FUDS (Sep 12, 2010)

Interesting results...

I moved to cam to the right to more center the string groove between the limbs. It actually induced a bit of cam lean and now the cable stop actually misses the cable.

Now I'm gonna tear it down to see if I can put a stiffer limb on the cable side. If not, back the way she was


----------



## FUDS (Sep 12, 2010)

my limbs are 126, 128, 129, 130

128 and 130 were on the bottom
I switched the 128 to 126, but the cam still didn't lean back enough on the draw to make good contact with the cable stop.

Next question, should I leave the 126 opposite of the 130 on the bottom or put back the 128.

I never really checked to see if there is any lean on the bottom...


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Maybe try bending your cable rod (if aluminum) to take some of the torque out of the system, I have played with the shim position before on the bottom and restored it to factory settings. A full bite on your cable stop is really important and you can straighten up arrow flight by yoke tuning with the split yokes on top. I find my best arrow flight when putting some pre lean in the top cam and having it close to straight at full draw. Shooting bare shafts and fletched shafts at 20 yards or closer will show you what adjustments you need. Re the bent rod, I purchased one from Bearfoot and it is nice and takes a little lean out, in theory it makes it better-moved my pins closer in line with my arrow and centershot. But above all else, listen to Nuts and Bolts, he knows these things inside and out...Merry Christmas


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Why are all your limbs a different deflection is a better thing to try and figure out?

But on my VE swapping the spacers on the bottom wouldn't change things much...but it would cause the stop to hit closer to the edge. It wouldn't miss it though as there isn't a big difference in the size of the spacers and mine hits deep in the stop anyway. On the Katera XLs I just sold one hit deeper on the stop then the other but not much of a difference. No matter what strings I had on the bow it was a difference between the two. 

You want less lean....get the right limbs....and put a longer yoke on your bow.


----------



## FUDS (Sep 12, 2010)

All x-force bows have limbs like this. The deflection number on my limbs is 17, the 126,128,129,130 are just more accurate numbers on the limb strength.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So are you shooting a Hoyt or a PSE?

Your first post mentioned a cam & 1/2....that's a Hoyt cam :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FUDS (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm shooting a pse vendetta xl. Same system, just a different name.
Didn't realize I didn't mention that


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FUDS said:


> I'm shooting a pse vendetta xl. Same system, just a different name.
> Didn't realize I didn't mention that


Same system for the most part....but different names is correct. Hoyt's cams are cam & 1/2 BUT the name for the cam style/system is hybrid cams. 

You say cam & 1/2 and everyone is going to think Hoyt everytime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Generally for a PSE hybrid system, you're gonna want the heavier limbs on the bottom cam and if you're a right-handed shooter, the heaviest deflection to the right lower limb. So, it might be best for your situation to put the limbs back the way they were originally and try an angled cable rod to see if that would take out a little more of the lower cam lean (if your bow is shooting poorly). If it's shooting okay with the little lean that it has, then definately leave well enough alone and just shoot the bow. 

Correcting the normal amount of inherent cam lean is probably not going to get you the one or two extra Xs you may be looking for....:wink:


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Did you rotate your cable rod? Move it for minimal fletch clearance first. Loosen it up and put an allen in the end to rotate it.


----------

